# suggestion: add seat weight sensors as trigger to fart sound



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

Hoping Tesla would add selectable seat weight sensor as trigger to sound the fart easter egg. Shouldn't be hard since software already uses seat weight sensor to detect if seatbelt if fastened or not when occupied.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

HappyDad said:


> Hoping Tesla would add selectable seat weight sensor as trigger to sound the fart easter egg. Shouldn't be hard since software already uses seat weight sensor to detect if seatbelt if fastened or not when occupied.


I'd love that as well, but this would not sit well with those who were indignant that Tesla spent _any_ resources on Emissions Testing Mode in the first place.


----------

